# Ciclones Tropicais no Mediterrâneo



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 15:36)

Mais um documento interessante que descobri num forum espanhol. Sobre algumas tempestades que se formam no Mediterrâneo e que tem algumas semelhanças com ciclones/depressões tropicais.



> *Genesis and maintenance of “Mediterranean hurricanes”*
> Cyclonic storms that closely resemble tropical
> cyclones in satellite images occasionally form over the
> Mediterranean Sea. Synoptic and mesoscale analyses of such
> ...



Link Documento:
http://www.adv-geosci.net/2/217/2005/adgeo-2-217-2005.pdf


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 16:05)

*Re: Génese e desenvolvimento de "furacões" no Mediterrâneo*



Vince disse:


> Mais um documento interessante que descobri num forum espanhol. Sobre algumas tempestades que se formam no Mediterrâneo e que tem algumas semelhanças com ciclones/depressões tropicais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom artigo!


----------



## Mago (2 Abr 2007 às 16:06)

*Re: Génese e desenvolvimento de "furacões" no Mediterrâneo*

Ola
Por acaso ja tinha lido algo do genero num site qualquer, é interessante e tem uma logica, a temperatura elevada das águas apesar de não haver area maritima suficiente para levantar Furacões de largo espectro como acontecem no atlãntico.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 16:40)

*Re: Génese e desenvolvimento de "furacões" no Mediterrâneo*

Esse link que eu postei veio na sequência da conversa num forum a propósito dum sistema interessante ao largo da Itália há 2 semanas atrás (22 Março)












Aqui nos meus bookmarks já tinha guardado outra situação, no ano passado, dia 16 de Outubro, desenvolveu-se no Mediterrâneo um outro sistema espectacular, muito parecido a uma depressão tropical.










Alguns de vocês devem estar recordados de umas grandes inundações no ano passado em Creta e na Turquia. Foi este sistema.

Aqui fica um *video* obtido numa praia da Turquia, com várias trombas de água  em simultâneo e espectaculares provocadas por este sistema:



Sobre estes eventos no Mediterrâneo deixo aqui mais alguns links interessantes:

*A TROPICAL-LIKE CYCLONE IN THE EXTRATROPICS*
http://www.ictp.trieste.it/~pub_off/preprints-sources/1998/IC98007P.pdf

*The January 1995 Mediterranean 'Hurricane'*
http://www.mindspring.com/~jbeven/intr0008.htm

*Mediterranean tropical cyclone*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediterranean_tropical_cyclones

*High-resolution simulation of a deep Mediterranean Cyclone using RAMS model.*
http://www.isac.cnr.it/~eurainsat/publications/2001/Meneguzzo-Plinius2000.pdf


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: Génese e desenvolvimento de "furacões" no Mediterrâneo*



Vince disse:


> Esse link que eu postei veio na sequência da conversa num forum a propósito dum sistema interessante ao largo da Itália há 2 semanas atrás (22 Março)
> 
> Aqui nos meus bookmarks já tinha guardado outra situação, no ano passado, dia 16 de Outubro, desenvolveu-se no Mediterrâneo um outro sistema espectacular, muito parecido a uma depressão tropical.
> 
> ...



Lembro-me perfeitamente desse video! Aliás, foi quase na mesma altura em que houve aquele tornado em santarem! Espectacular, estar na praia a apreciar essas trombas de água!


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2007 às 17:30)

*Re: Génese e desenvolvimento de "furacões" no Mediterrâneo*

É um fenómeno muito interessante. A génese é extra tropical mas os efeitos e as características são muito semelhantes às dos “verdadeiros” furacões. 
A génese é semelhante às das "gotas frias" que se formam no Atlântico e que também afectam o nosso país, mas neste caso a intensidade da depressão é muito maior.


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 08:18)

*Re: Génese e desenvolvimento de "furacões" no Mediterrâneo*



Dan disse:


> É um fenómeno muito interessante. A génese é extra tropical mas os efeitos e as características são muito semelhantes às dos “verdadeiros” furacões.
> A génese é semelhante às das "gotas frias" que se formam no Atlântico e que também afectam o nosso país, mas neste caso a intensidade da depressão é muito maior.



Pois... o mediterrâneo funciona como o golfo do méxico, está muito mais quentinho que o atlantico daí essa ciclogénese ser mais intensa! Ontem estive a ler um artigo sobre tornados em espanha, e a maioria deles estão concentrados na costa mediterrânea, e podem resultar tb dessa inter-actividade.


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2007 às 10:09)

*Re: Génese e desenvolvimento de "furacões" no Mediterrâneo*

De certa maneira acho que devia existir uma certa uniformização de termos a utilizar nestas situações, regulado pela intensidade do fenómeno. Se é certo que essas tempestades tem força para uma catg 1 de furacão, porque não utilizar o termo "furacão"? Falar às pessoas que vem aí uma tempestade e falar que vem um furacão é diferente e a reacção das pessoas para proteger os seus bens é diferente, porque os termos assim sugerem...


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 10:34)

*Re: Génese e desenvolvimento de "furacões" no Mediterrâneo*



Rogpacheco disse:


> De certa maneira acho que devia existir uma certa uniformização de termos a utilizar nestas situações, regulado pela intensidade do fenómeno. Se é certo que essas tempestades tem força para uma catg 1 de furacão, porque não utilizar o termo "furacão"? Falar às pessoas que vem aí uma tempestade e falar que vem um furacão é diferente e a reacção das pessoas para proteger os seus bens é diferente, porque os termos assim sugerem...



Por acaso estou de acordo ctg!
Um só termo com variações de intensidade, consoante a dimensão e/ou velocidade dos ventos! 
Mas qual seria a mais correcta!? Furacão? Tufão? Ciclone?
Eu proponho o CicloTuracão?


----------



## bluejay (20 Jul 2007 às 13:47)

*Furacões no mediterrâneo*

Furacões no mediterrâneo

Imagens

ftp://eclipse.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/isccp/b1/.D2790P/images/1995/016/Img-1995-01-16-09-MET-5-IR.jpg

Artigo da wikipedia






Acham que é possível?
Alguém tem mais imagens ou mapas da tempestade a que se referem na notícia de Janeiro de 1995?


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2007 às 14:58)

*Re: Furacões no mediterrâneo*



bluejay disse:


> Furacões no mediterrâneo
> 
> Imagens
> 
> ...




O site que tem mais imagens é um dos que indicaste, já procurei mais vezes por outras mas sem sucesso.

Sobre o assunto, podes ver os links e papers que estão nos post's anteriores. Sobre o de 1995 há um estudo,mas não está disponível online, so comprando. O estudo chama-se "Study of the hurricane-like Mediterranean cyclone of January 1995"


Entretanto encontrei mais textos/estudos, que ainda não estavam nestes links do tópico:

*OBSERVATIONAL ANALYSIS OF A MEDITERRANEAN “HURRICANE” OVER SOUTH-EASTERN ITALY 26 September 2006.*
http://www.cnrm.meteo.fr/ICAM2007/html/PROCEEDINGS/ICAM2007/extended/manuscript_27.pdf

*Analysis of the environments of seven Mediterranean tropical-like
storms using an axisymmetric, nonhydrostatic, cloud resolving
model*
ftp://texmex.mit.edu/pub/emanuel/PAPERS/Fita_etal_2007.pdf


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2007 às 20:02)

Anda há vários dias  no Mediterrâneo mais um dos tais sistemas que deram origem a este tópico. O que distingue o sistema de tantos outros SCM do Mediterrâneo é estar associado a uma depressão de 1012mb, a duracão com que se tem mantido e os ventos que apresenta. Aquela zona do Mediterrâneo tem água muito quente.

O sistema é suficientemente interessante para hoje no Tropical RAMSDIS Online terem posto um floater satélite sobre ele, embora de acesso reservado ao pessoal do CIRA.

*06:00 UTC  (VIS)*






*12:00 UTC  (VIS)*






*18:00 UTC  (IR)*








> TTT GALE WARNING 17-10-2007 / 0745 UTC
> VALID FROM 171000 UTC UP TO 171600 UTC
> 
> THE COMBINATION OF HIGH PRESSURES 1026 OVER BALKANS TO LOW 1012 OVER
> ...


----------



## Luis Rosa (17 Out 2007 às 20:21)

Este cruzeiro foi apanhado no ciclone Valentina há uns anos atrás em pleno Mediterrâneo:


Este Verão naveguei nele num cruzeiro pelo Mediterrâneo :assobio: 

Luis


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2007 às 18:15)

Podemos considerar o mesovortice que atingiu a costa mediterrânea de Espanha como um destes pseudo-furacões??
Desculpem a ignorancia


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2007 às 18:37)

anticiclone disse:


> Podemos considerar o mesovortice que atingiu a costa mediterrânea de Espanha como um destes pseudo-furacões??
> Desculpem a ignorancia



Não. Aquilo de hoje em Espanha teve um aspecto fabuloso, mas boa parte das nuvens daquela pertubação eram baixas e médias. Nas imagens IR  nunca impressionou de todo. De qualquer forma é bastante interessante e invulgar, seria bom o IMN estudar bem aquela «coisa» 

Muito mais próximo dum sistema tropical ou subtropical tem estado a depressão a norte da Libia que falei ontem, com convecção muito mais profunda e ventos bastante intensos, e já dura assim há vários dias, embora hoje já esteja mais pequena, mas mantem-se intensa.


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2007 às 18:44)

O Jeff Master do Wunderground falou hoje do sistema de Espanha e diz que provavelmente foi um sistema com algumas características hibridas, embora predominantemente não tropical. 



> *"Medicane" (Medepression?) hits Spain*
> A tropical storm-like system swept over the island of Majorca in the Mediterranean on Wednesday, triggering flooding that killed two people. The storm then made landfall on the Mediterranean coast of Spain yesterday morning near the city of Murcia. The satellite presentation of the storm at landfall (Figure 1) showed well-formed spiral bands and a cloud-free center. Murcia, Spain reported sustained winds of 30 mph, gusting to 45 mph, at 14 GMT Thursday. A personal weather station in Santa Pola recorded sustained winds of 40 mph, gusting to 45 mph, and 0.68 inches of rain during passage of the storm. We have a number of other personal weather stations in the region, but none reported higher winds, or a pressure lower than 1013 mb. Radar from the Spanish Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Figure 2) showed some well-organized banding. The UKMET model did not indicate the storm had a warm core, so this was likely not a true tropical depression. Sea surface temperatures were about 23° C (about 1° C warmer than normal) under the storm, which is quite a bit colder than the 26.5° C usually associated with tropical storm formation. The satellite presentation suggests that the storm was probably generating a shallow warm core near the surface, and was getting some of its energy from release of latent heat--the same energy source that powers tropical cyclones. Yesterday's "Medepression" was probably a hybrid tropical/extratropical storm, and was predominantly non-tropical.
> 
> Warm-cored hybrid storms have been reported in the Mediterranean Sea before, and there is a large body of scientific literature published on the subject (see below). These storms can become quite severe and cause considerable damage. However, there is no system in place to name these storms, and the National Hurricane Center is not responsible for issuing warnings in the Mediterranean Sea. There are quite a few "Medicanes" in past years that would have earned names as subtropical storms had NHC been responsible for warnings in the Mediterranean Sea. There is concern that global warming may raise sea surface temperatures enough in the Mediterannean later this century to allow full-fledged hurricanes to form and threaten the densely populated cities that dot the coast.



De qualquer forma, o sistema ainda não morreu, e manteve hoje alguma convecção entre o sul de Espanha e Marrocos, e o Tropical RADMSIS do CIRA (Cooperative Institute for Research in the Atmospher) colocou esta manhã um floater sobre ele, ou seja, pelo menos está a despertar a curiosidade cientifica/meteorológica. Mas parece estar agora a dissipar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2007 às 16:57)

Boas!

Já no meu blog eu havia referido algo do género...
Podem verificar:

http://meteorologiapt.blogspot.com/2007/09/furaces-na-pennsula-ibrica.html


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2007 às 19:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Já no meu blog eu havia referido algo do género...
> Podem verificar:
> ...



Oi, isso que referes nunca aconteceu. Ou explicando melhor, aconteceu mas não naquele  local. A imagem resultou dum erro do software de processamento das imagens de satélite.

Se reparares com atenção nesta que te deixo podes ver o sombreado dos EUA com a costa leste completamente deslocada para o meio do Atlântico, deslocando também os 2 furacões da imagem para o Mediterrâneo quando na realidade estavam no Atlântico.







Por acaso conheço as imagens com o erro bastante bem, porque os dois furacões da imagem afectaram Portugal, mas não  o continente. Os furacões da imagem são o Bonnie e o Charley de 1992 e ambos atravessaram o arquipélago dos Açores, o que foi algo de invulgar com 2 ciclones tropicais a afectar quase de seguida o arquipélago. Não provocaram muitos danos, mas pelo menos uma pessoa morreu na ilha de S.Miguel devido ao Bonnie.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2007 às 20:17)

Fui bem enganado então!!!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2008 às 15:58)

*Tropical like cyclone 13-16 Dicembre 1985 like CAT 1 Hurricane* (????)
thanks images loop EUMETSAT 

​


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 11:32)

No Domingo passado andou mais um daqueles sistemas suspeitos próximo de Itália, uma espécie de SCM com circulação.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2011 às 01:53)

Depois de muitos anos de discussão, oficialmente o Mediterrâneo passa a ter alguma vigilância tropical embora sem zona (RSMC) definida pela OMM.
O objectivo é quando ocorrer um sistema, haja pelo menos alguns dos recursos normais que costuma haver para outras regiões, invests, floaters satélite, modelos, estimativas dvorak, etc.
Os Invest's terão a letra M, ou seja, 90-99M




> DOXX10 KWBC 261345
> DATA MGT MESSAGE 04-11.06
> 
> TO  AWIPS/NOAAPORT USERS.. FAMILY OF SERVICES/FOS/SUBSCRIBERS...
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2011 às 00:27)

Já tinha sido referido no seguimento da Europa,  parece que se faz história hoje, apesar dos sistemas suspeitos de "tropicalidade" do Mediterrâneo não serem novidade, é a primeira vez em que oficialmente um é classificado como ciclone tropical, o *01M NONAME*, não tem é direito a nome pois não existe uma lista de nomes nesta região. Foi inicialmente lançado como Invest 99L mas deveria ter sido com a letra M e não L que é do Atlântico, desconheço a razão. O Invest parece ter sido lançado pelo NRL (Marinha americana)


Mediterranean Sea:

   DATE/TIME     LAT      LON      CLASSIFICATION       STORM
  07/1800 UTC   41.1N      5.3E       T2.5/2.5         *01M  *
  07/1200 UTC   40.6N      5.9E        ST1.5           INVEST  





> TXMM21 KNES 071819
> TCSMED
> 
> A.  01M (NONAME)
> ...








> WOMQ50 LFPW 072004
> 
> WARNING ON METAREA 3, METEO-FRANCE
> WARNING NR 305 , MONDAY 7 NOVEMBER 2011 AT 2000 UTC
> ...






O aspecto durante o dia era de um ciclone subtropical/híbrido, embora a partir do início da tarde tenham explodido umas torres com convecção profunda mesmo no centro, o que fez com que o classificassem como tropical, embora o NHC nunca o fizesse com tão poucas horas, o NHC normalmente entende que isso tem que persistir mais tempo.







Nesta altura tem um  "eye-like"


----------



## Lousano (8 Nov 2011 às 00:31)




----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2011 às 09:37)

Esta manhã ainda se mantém com uma estrutura razoável, com algumas bandas convectivas em espiral








> TXMM21 KNES 080630
> TCSMED
> A.  01M (NONAME)
> B.  08/0600Z
> ...


----------

